# Kayak Waders?



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Planning to get a pair of waders for kayaking the colder months. I was thinking breathable stocking foot. My regular sneakers with the stocking style should be a lot more comfortable in the kayak and easier getting in and out. Plus I am close to 300# and my foot is a 10.5 so I have a bad history with wader boots. They either fit the fat or fit the foot, not both.

If you have seen many of my post then you know I am dirt cheap so I would like to keep it under $100 and the lower the better. Will be 99% for kayak use but Im not sure if than means they will last longer or wear out faster. Not sure if getting in and out of the yak will be hard on them.

Any any tips or bad experiences with brands. Best places in Columbus?, because I really want to try them on first.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I had the same question and a guy at cabelas said he likes their 5mm ones. Said he can go out in 10 degree weather for hours and is just fine with them. If that seems a bit much they have 3mm ones as well. But that's just what I was told I can't say for sure. I'm looking to buy some soon for yaking as well.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

5mm, I would assume they are neoprene. They are tight, heavy, restricting, and will make you sweat even if you are not hot. Good for walking around in cold water but not something I want to sit in all day.

I'm set on breathables, just not sure which ones.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Good question Rusty! I would really like to hear from some of the salty guys on this subject. I have tried my neoprene and like you said I was not real comfy sitting in them at any length. Bought a pair of rubber boot foot hip waders last year and they seemed to work okay, got em on sale at dicks for like 30 bucks. Probably stick with them again this year unless someone chimes in with a winner.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I bought some Red Head 3mm neoprene chest waders with the boot and can't say I'm crazy about them for kayaking. I'm really clumsy in the thing and end up leaving it at home now. Worked great at the beach last December though.

Have you given any thought to a wet suit? Lots of different cuts available.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Personally I wouldn't use neoprene. You're going to get too hot. I was just looking at wader last night for the same purpose! I had a pair of Cabelas (I think they where their Dry Plus) waders that I just sold this summer because I rarely ever used them and now I want them back! They were nylon I think. I used them in the middle of January and February to wade the river. I was warm enough with them because I dressed in layers. I think they are more versatile than neoprene waders. If it is cold you can always add a layer of two under the waders to keep you warmer. If you get too warm just remove a layer.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Most of the breaths led I've seen we're running around $200, but I did find a few from white river at bass pro in your price range. Here's a link to a set they have clearanced out; http://m.basspro.com/White-River-Fl...reathable-Waders-for-Men/product/98057/110072


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I have found several for under $100 but its a fine line between junk and a heck of a deal. 

I guess its not that big of a deal, they could be riddled with holes and still keep me mostly dry and comfortable in the kayak. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I have the cabelas breathable stocking foot waders. They are the waist high ones. I have been using waders for 30 years to catch trout and smallies and these are my favorite by far. I intend to use them in my yak as well. They are on sale right now for $109. 

Ski
I 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

You are to late . I had 2 pairs up for sale 
The other day on hear . They are field and stream waist breathable stocking foot . XXL L call Gone Fishing bait and tackle I traded them in over there . I used mine today when I was on Lake Erie fishing in my yak in the rain all day
And did not over heat at all


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Russ I like the white river breathable ones at bass pro. I ware under wadded pants from cabelas on cold days. I have worn these in my hobie peddling and haven't worn them out and they are comfortable on warm and cold days. The only problem you might have is trying to wear the same shoes you use now as the footies add some size to your foot. Good luck


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I have the BPS waist high breathables. One of the best purchases I've made. 
You can't go wrong.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

backlashed said:


> I bought some Red Head 3mm neoprene chest waders with the boot and can't say I'm crazy about them for kayaking. I'm really clumsy in the thing and end up leaving it at home now. Worked great at the beach last December though.
> 
> Have you given any thought to a wet suit? Lots of different cuts available.


..the purpose of a wet suit is to trap a thin layer of water between the suit and your skin and the water is kept warm....this does keep you warm but when you get back to your car and take it off..your gonna be soakin wet...I own two wet suits ....not a good idea in cold weather


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Is wearing neoprene waders a good idea sitting on top of deep water? Just thinking if you tipped, you'll likely have waders full of water. Maybe its something kayak guys do anyhow? Just wondering about the safety aspect.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

May be referring to a dry suit.

Waders depending on size and style should not fill up very fast. Depends on of you wear the belt, PFD, paddle jacket. And if they do its not like its any more wet than if you didn't have them. 

As for safety, water inside the waders are the same weight as water outside the waders. They are a little akward to swim in and will make it a little hard to get back into the kayak but you not going to sink strait to the bottom.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

It's an old wives tale they fill up and you drown, what normally happens is a little water gets in and the pressure of the outside water prevents them from getting full of water, you actually float pretty good. I wore my chest waders yesterday, get a nice pair and you'll be comfortable. I own dry tops but I like the waders better

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Neoprene actually keeps you floating really well. If you have boot foot waders, like I do, the boots act like balloons in the water. It's a bit awkward to swim in, but pose no danger. I was wearing my neoprene, boot foot waders this morning and stayed quite comfortable. It was quite cold this morning too.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

9Left said:


> ..the purpose of a wet suit is to trap a thin layer of water between the suit and your skin and the water is kept warm...


Correct. I'm assuming he wants to stave off hypothermia if he gets dunked, but he didn't exactly say why he wanted waders. 

Problem with a dry suit is you sweat like a pig even in cold weather. Wet suit you don't sweat as bad. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

My main reason for wanting waders is to stay dry in the kayak. Paddle drips, splashes, and catching fish all tend to leave some water on your legs and lap. After a while it all adds up to cold and wet. Heck even a night of catfishing in the mid 40s, the fog can leave you wet and cold.

Plus I see my most likely chance of falling in being while trying to get in and out of the yak without getting my feet wet. With waders that's not an issue.

I just want to stay dry.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

I have some low top muck boots that are really ideal for wearing over your waders. These are really light weight and are much more comfortable. When I wear my wadding boots i think its way too cumbersome. And if I do take a swim these won't weigh me down. Btw I have a pair of orvis waders that I love. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Dude, check out the waist high breathables. They're DREAMY!!
And I lied, mine are Field and Stream from Dicks. I've had them a few years and they are rock solid. They have all the double layer no rip stuff in all the right places.
Some of that Field and Stream stuff is really nice for the price. And their breathable waders fall into that category.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Thanks guys. I am starting to lean towards the waist high ones. Originally I was just thinking chest, but Im a big guy and Bib style clothes don't exactly like it when i sit down.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

landarcjedi said:


> I have some low top muck boots that are really ideal for wearing over your waders. These are really light weight and are much more comfortable. When I wear my wadding boots i think its way too cumbersome. And if I do take a swim these won't weigh me down. Btw I have a pair of orvis waders that I love.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Wow.. I hadn't thought of using my muck boots as wading boots.. I got a cheap pair of redhead wading boots and they were hard on my feet. How are your mucks holding up in and out of the water? I was wading this spring in 50 deg water with cablelas 3mm neoprene and being comfortable for a few hours up to my chest. My hands were getting cold long before my legs/body did. Simple rubber gloves to keep them dry really helped with that but wet = cold!


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Like I said thinking of this %100 from the angle of lakes and big rivers in the kayak. Once in and once out, rain or shine I just want to stay dry. 

I have a bunch of mesh cross trainers so I figured they would work. They are too long for my fat foot any way, so If i let the laces out a little it should be fine. Light and free movement. That's why I didn't want built in boots, I dont want to feel like I am sitting in a cast.

Good chance ill take my shoes off once in the kayak any way. That's what I do half the time the rest of the year. With socks and neo on my feet I should be fine.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

rustyfish said:


> My main reason for wanting waders is to stay dry in the kayak. Paddle drips, splashes, and catching fish all tend to leave some water on your legs and lap.


Have you considered duck cloth? Treated soft canvas pants repel water and are tight enough to keep the wind off you. Not cheap though.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I have the white river chest high the same ones bass pro has on sale. They are four years old now. They have developed a hole in the stocking foot that I patched and has held up so far. But I have slid down hillsides and trampled through some serious woods in them to get to holes so they definitely hold up. I would probably get the waist high ones if I was using them for kayaking only though.


----------



## hanmanjr (Mar 26, 2012)

Check out Sierra Trading online. Picked up a regularly $200 pair for $80. You can usually find a code online for an extra 20 to 40% off. Trick is catching them when your size is available.

Sent from my KFJWI using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Get your hammer and piggy bank.........

From Canoe and Kayak


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Old neoprenes that have been patched twenty too many times. Still sport a small leak but retired them. Pair of size 15 tennis shoes from payless ($10) and they are comfy and warm in my SIK


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

rustyfish said:


> Thanks guys. I am starting to lean towards the waist high ones. Originally I was just thinking chest, but Im a big guy and Bib style clothes don't exactly like it when i sit down.


You'll LOVE them. Some Under Armor and a pair of fleece pants underneath....that's a warm, comfy day.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Bubbagon said:


> You'll LOVE them. Some Under Armor and a pair of fleece pants underneath....that's a warm, comfy day.


Second this. Get some good socks too.


----------



## nyall86 (Jul 31, 2013)

I got some chest high neos with build in boots from cabelas on Saturday since they were only $99. Did the job when I was out on Saturday afternoon. Was a little toasty when the sun was out but they were perfect later in the day when the temps dropped.


----------

